# Antique Tools



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is some I found in an old box from my apprentice days.

Otto Bernz "Lead Dresser" Flatten sheet lead.
Starbuck "strainer wrench"
A lead "sizing bobbin" To size and round out lead
A "tap bore" To bore a branch outlet in a bend
A "turn pin" To flare-out lead for wiping prep or for a bitt joint.

Enjoy the old days ...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I think the old-time plumbers of years ago would spin over in their graves if they could see what's happening to this trade..........


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I think the old-time plumbers of years ago would spin over in their graves if they could see what's happening to this trade..........


True...but I think some of them that went to their early grave with broken backs, shoulders, and hips might appreciate some of the lighter weight materials as well.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

I think the old timers would be amazed! I am a amazed when I consider the effort it must have took to screw together a house worth of water pipes and pour all those joints... The progress made in waste piping is mind blowing.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, back then houses were build better because it took longer. Matter of fact, when I worked for a development company during my apprentice years, I was scolded for working too fast. 

Plumbers did a lot of work with hand tools and heavier material and used a folding stick rule.

Trim carpenters made their own jigs for molding and took time for every detail.

Heck even the painters used their eyes to color paint


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Whenever I get into a turn of the previous century house with its gravity hot water or steam boiler I wonder how big the plumbers forearms were, what with all the threaded 3" and 4" mains running around the basement to the various risers. I also wonder how they threaded the pipe on site considering the tools that wouldn't have been available. Perhaps it was all field-measured and then cut back at the shop on some belt-driven monstrosity of a threader adjacent a water wheel or steam engine.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm sure it was like that since it was during the industrial age


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

CaberTosser said:


> Whenever I get into a turn of the previous century house with its gravity hot water or steam boiler I wonder how big the plumbers forearms were, what with all the threaded 3" and 4" mains running around the basement to the various risers. I also wonder how they threaded the pipe on site considering the tools that wouldn't have been available. Perhaps it was all field-measured and then cut back at the shop on some belt-driven monstrosity of a threader adjacent a water wheel or steam engine.


 Compound pipe wrenches would help..


----------

